# Kind Of Urgent: PP 01 8050 - Boca Raton, FL



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm pretty sure this is a King pigeon .. another of the infamous PP bands ..

It sounds like the bird is not real well, and the finder has said she will take it to a wildlife center if it doesn't get adopted pretty quickly. I don't think a wildlife center is the best place for this bird. If anyone can intervene and take over care of this bird, please let me know.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gee, another PP King.
I am working this week every day from 8-4, but if there is a way to get the bird to me in the afternoon or evening that would be great.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Reti! I'll see what I can do regarding getting the bird to you.

Terry


----------

